#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Nace cip level 1 exam questions and answers

## ounadjela salim

Dear All ;

I'm going to pass CIP level 1 soon and i'm looking for exam questions ans answers.
Please help me , i need it.



Thank youSee More: Nace cip level 1 exam questions and answers

----------


## ndbien

See attachment below
BRs
NDB

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## ounadjela salim

Thank you very much

----------


## Resanto

Thanks alot

----------


## sermanix

Thanks a lot mate

----------


## harisnefo

Pls how can i open this file? I need the nace cip Qs

----------


## SAVIJA67

any one have NACE CIP level 1 and 2 Q&A?

I am planning to take the course soon. please reply.

----------


## ricobano78

Anything more recent than 2012?  Thanks.

----------


## sermanix

Thanks a lot mate

----------


## wajxw0

thanks

----------


## maithaonhi

Thanks!

See More: Nace cip level 1 exam questions and answers

----------


## celio

Hi everyone, 

I hope you are doing well. Is there any of you in possession of Nace CIP level 1 2016/2017 please? Thanks for helping. I wish you good.

----------


## Humx

Hello Guys, Im planning to appear for CBT in 10 days. can you please share with me latest CBT questions for preparation? 2 of my friends appeared and they failed the exam.
your help is highly appreciated!

----------


## reachmehasy

Hey Abdul,
I'm planning to take NACE CIP LEVEL 1 computer base test. Could you please share updated questions and answers.
Thanks in advance,
Mohammed.

----------


## reachmehasy

Pls upload updated questions and answers for NACE computer based test.

----------


## minhky032003

could anybody please update the question bank for NACE CIP 1 in 2018?

Thanks a lot for any sharing

----------


## Willphill87

> See attachment below
> BRs
> NDB



Do this questions and answers apply to the most recent NACE test?

----------


## Nurdin Islamy

Nace cip level 1 exam questions and answers

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Coty08

Does anyone have the updated cbt q and a's? I looked at the ones posted earlier and they don't fit the same thing we learned in 2018. Please and thank you

----------


## tiennv.bl20111984

I can not download file "Nace cip level 1 exam questions and answers"

Read more: https://www.egpet.net/vb/showthread.php?t=92318#ixzz6cVutcb8a"
please can you help me?

----------

